# Weeds I



## Abbey08 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love making images with weeds, especially those that whirl, twirl and curl!

View attachment 3739

The original. I love the fact that it curls as on a spool. I see what direction I'm headed in already.

View attachment 3740

The second image. I used Photoshop to get a slicker appearance.

View attachment 3741

The third image. FINALLY, the image I first visualized. I decided to photograph this weed because I saw a roll of loose film, like it had been accidentally released from its spool. This tells you a lot about my experience as a young photographer, changing rolls of film. This image was adapted from Image #3. I like the yellow and blue combination.



View attachment 3742

The last image. I rotated the image; it reminds me of a roll of bathroom tissue.


----------



## Potty (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the last picture! All those others are nice, but I would have the last one on my wall.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 23, 2012)

Potty said:


> I love the last picture! All those others are nice, but I would have the last one on my wall.



Why did I know that was your response when I saw your name, Potty? So glad you like it! 

Lorraine


----------



## Gumby (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful images, Lorraine. 

Potty, would you by any chance be for hanging the image in the loo? It's a bit rough for TP... Charmin it ain't.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Beautiful images, Lorraine.
> 
> Potty, would you by any chance be for hanging the image in the loo? It's a bit rough for TP... Charmin it ain't.



Cindy,
Glad you like them. And maybe the one image could hang in the "Louvre;" doesn't the French pronunciation resemble Potty's? 

Lorraine


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 25, 2012)

#3 does it best for me...love what you have done with it all the way through the development - all puns intended


----------



## Potty (Nov 25, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> "Louvre;"



That's me alright! Mr Louvre Louvre!


----------



## Don V Standeford (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not a photographer, but I like how you took that plain image and made it into a work of art.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 17, 2012)

Don V Standeford said:


> I'm not a photographer, but I like how you took that plain image and made it into a work of art.



Thank you Don. I'm glad you like it 

Lorraine


----------

